# Good or bad catalytic



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

Can anyone tell if this is a bad catalytic converter? Took me a long time to take out only one( left side of the exhaust manifold) thank you!


----------



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

my 2009 Nissan Murano SL has a code Of P0420 , P0430, after I replaced my spark plug coil one by one, I drove pretty much with that piston misfire , I read some one said that might burn the catalytic converter


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

After looking at the pictures, the inside looks OK. The honeycomb looks to be in one piece; it's got a small tear on one side which probably Ok, otherwise you would see it broken up.


----------



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

rogoman said:


> After looking at the pictures, the inside looks OK. The honeycomb looks to be in one piece; it's got a small tear on one side which probably Ok, otherwise you would see it broken up.


Hi rogoman, do you think is it bad enough that cause a P0420 P0430 code?
I will remove the other converter to take a look, Bank 1 and bank 2?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Cats can get weak with age even though they're not coming apart. That's what P0420/P0430 indicate, the cat isn't doing it's job. Leaks before or after the cats can also cause it. You can sometimes prolong their lives with some Cataclean and putting spacers on the rear O2 sensors, but you don't want to mess around too much. The results of a cat that melts and is "inhaled" by the engine are gruesome and 100% fatal.


----------



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

rogoman said:


> After looking at the pictures, the inside looks OK. The honeycomb looks to be in one piece; it's got a small tear on one side which probably Ok, otherwise you would see it broken up.


Hi rogoman, do you think is it bad enough that cause a P0420 P0430 code?
I will remove the other converter to take a look, Bank 1 and bank 2


VStar650CL said:


> Cats can get weak with age even though they're not coming apart. That's what P0420/P0430 indicate, the cat isn't doing it's job. Leaks before or after the cats can also cause it. You can sometimes prolong their lives with some Cataclean and putting spacers on the rear O2 sensors, but you don't want to mess around too much. The results of a cat that melts and is "inhaled" by the engine are gruesome and 100% fatal.


Nah, I’m not going to mess it up to prolong the lifetime, I am not even sure what cause the P0420/P0430 code, since I already took the converter out, I’m going to replace it , and the oxygen sensor as well.


----------

